

Starting a New Business in a Crowded Market - The Premium WordPress Themes - mdolon
http://devgrow.com/new-business-in-a-crowded-market/

======
mdolon
Wrote this at the request of a couple of HN users - if you guys have any
specific questions about the premium themes market in general or my strategy
for it, feel free to ask!

